# problems with wifi



## douglasfim (Dec 16, 2010)

I have a notebook with the board realtek 8191se

in Linux and windows I had to install the driver that is on site

but not found on FreeBSD, have any solutions?

applicable which would be good to use to scan their networks on FreeBSD?

in the slackware/linux I use wicd, have a similar on FreeBSD?


----------



## douglasfim (Dec 21, 2010)

has somehow and install the driver for Linux or Windows on FreeBSD?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 22, 2010)

You can load Windows drivers on FreeBSD 
This will help you: https://www.dan.me.uk/blog/2010/01/25/ndis-wifi-drivers-in-freebsd-project-evil/


> applicable which would be good to use to scan their networks on FreeBSD?


I think you search for this: net-mgmt/wifimgr
You should also check this


----------



## Imanol (Dec 27, 2010)

There are Realtek wireless drivers already, at least on FreeBSD 8, and they are compiled into the kernel already.

I don't know about wireless managers (I use the command line, see ifconfig manpage).

Check that the interface is running or not with this command:
[cmd=]ifconfig[/cmd]

Good Luck!


----------



## douglasfim (Dec 27, 2010)

in fact, there  realtek  driver  for  FreeBSD, but  is  not  compatible  with  the model 8191SE

I converted the windows driver in FreeBSD, the driver tried to "windows7-64" and "win64"

windows-64 did not work
win64 crashed the system, as I already had put it in /boot/modules it was loading at boot, and the system crashed on boot

`$ ifconfig` only shows the interface "re0" and "lo"


----------



## Imanol (Dec 27, 2010)

You are right, re0 is your ethernet interface, means that the kernel is not recogizing your wireless card.

About which driver to use with NDIS wrapper, I recommend using windows xp version for compatibility, I don't know if there is 32 bit compatibility on 64 bit systems (I suppose you're on a 64-bit architecture), but try win32 drivers.


----------



## douglasfim (Dec 28, 2010)

look what I found:
http://wiki.pcbsd.org/index.php/Wireless_Testing

I use the architecture "amd64"

I tested with the driver for winXP, but neither worked

the board is a "8191SE-VA2"
the driver is the same as "8192-SE"


----------



## richardpl (Jan 19, 2011)

If you are using NDISulator (learn to use google) than read http://blog.pcbsd.org/2010/11/looking-for-ndis-testers-freebsd-and-pc-bsd/ and http://wiki.pcbsd.org/index.php/Wireless_Testing

To get working amd64 you need latest 8 STABLE code and/or use https://github.com/richardpl/NDISulator


----------



## douglasfim (Jan 28, 2011)

I tried doing this yesterday but did not work

may have to wait for version 9

the LED is not lit, even pressing the FN+F3 "is so active in wireless in my notebook"


----------



## richardpl (Jan 31, 2011)

What you actually did? FN+F3 is more likely software switch for wifi radio than hardware one.


----------



## douglasfim (Jan 31, 2011)

to enable and disable wifi, have to press the FN+F3

I always leave it enabled on boot, but still did not work


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jan 31, 2011)

Don't rely on that light. On some notebooks, wifi is working even if that is off. My old Compaq notebook was that way.


----------



## douglasfim (Mar 12, 2011)

After much trying, I installed FreeBSD i386. The link, both the *8191* and *8192* are compatible with _i386_

I did the procedure on that link

I edited the /boot/loader.conf

```
ndis_load = "YES"
if_ndis_load = "YES"
```

But whenever I load the driver the kernel panics.


----------



## richardpl (Mar 12, 2011)

Loading driver from /boot/loader.conf DOES *NOT* WORK, never worked and will never work.

Never use /boot/loader.conf for loading *ndis* drivers.

If panic happens after kldload(8) give backtrace/textdump/something useful to fix bug.


----------



## douglasfim (Mar 13, 2011)

I loaded the driver with *kldload*. The solution is to recompile the kernel?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 13, 2011)

Nope. Kldload, loads the driver and don't need to recompile kernel


----------



## richardpl (Mar 13, 2011)

douglasfim said:
			
		

> I loaded the driver with *kldload*. The solution is to recompile the kernel?



Are you using 8.2 RELEASE? Older RELEASES (like 8.1) have bugs even on i386.

What is displayed in console after kldload?
Give at least picture of panic.

You can also test code from here: https://github.com/richardpl/NDISulator

Download *stable* branch and read/follow instructions in README and wiki.


----------



## wulaishiwo (Mar 14, 2011)

*usb*

you can consider adding a usb wireless card. it works in my computer.


----------



## douglasfim (Apr 2, 2011)

the screen freezes

unfortunately I can not test the Hints and not show the error, the source of my laptop burned, the source is already under warranty, I'll test soon

I thought about buying a wireless card, but do not know which is better, *pcmcia* or *usb
*
I found this card *PCMCIA D-link Dwa-645 N*, but do not know if it works on FreeBSD

which model do you recommend?


----------

